# is it bad if a doctor calls about test results?



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I had blood work done and a urinalysis 7 days ago. The doctor called me but I missed her call, is that bad? I'm going to call first thing in the morning. I been having problems running a fever for 1 month. Arms and hands tingle and go numb for years but now I have muscle weakness where at times it's difficult to grasp things and my hand locks up. So she wanted to do a full work up, but now I'm nervous.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My doc always call lab results to me. I wouldn't fret until you have something to fret about!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ashley, I think you have a good doctor, my doctor never calls, she has her nurse call instead, I'm hoping everything will be ok, I always tell myself not to worry about things, if things change then that's when to get concerned. Hang in there, I just ask the Lord to give you a calm spirit and sweet sleep. I'll check in tomorrow, hugs to you


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

If rather had a doctor call to discuss my results over the phone than to call and schedule a time to come in. The way I look at it, they're not going to tell you that you're dying over the phone.. Or not give you a serious diagnosis over the phone. Way to be positive, right? Lol


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ashley, my doc always calls me with blood work results--good or bad. I hope whatever is causing your symptoms is easily treated. Please let us know how things go.

Hugs,


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Think is it pretty normal for them to call with both good and bad news. I would have thought if it were really serious, the doctor would have called much sooner - these tests can be processed very quickly.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My doctor's office always calls with test results. I hope you find out what the problem is soon!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Whenever I have had Lab Tests, X-Rays, etc., one of the Nurses calls me within the next day or so with the results.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think you should worry until the message says they need to see you in the office right away. For me that would mean bad news.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Our vet always makes time to call us also. Hopefully calls is just routine for your vet!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So how are things going today, have you talked with your doctor


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I tried calling 4 times but it's my actual doctors number that called and not the office. So I called the office and she said she would have her call me back. I guess I'm being over paranoid. I never had a doctor call me lol. Plus she told me we would go over results on my next appointment, so she was freaking me out with a call I wasn't expecting. But maybe I'm just over paranoid lol. I'll try to relax until her call.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> If rather had a doctor call to discuss my results over the phone than to call and schedule a time to come in. The way I look at it, they're not going to tell you that you're dying over the phone.. Or not give you a serious diagnosis over the phone. Way to be positive, right? Lol


Had to lol on this one:HistericalSmiley:

Thank you everyone for being so caring and sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ashley I'll be checkin in, hug to you, it's so hard to wait


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Our vet always makes time to call us also. Hopefully calls is just routine for your vet!


It's a doctor for my human self, LOL! I should of clarified that


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Ashley I'll be checkin in, hug to you, it's so hard to wait


Paula, I just wanted you to know your first post lifted my spirits last night. Your such a sweet person. Thanks


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahag said:


> I had blood work done and a urinalysis 7 days ago. The doctor called me but I missed her call, is that bad? I'm going to call first thing in the morning. I been having problems running a fever for 1 month. Arms and hands tingle and go numb for years but now I have muscle weakness where at times it's difficult to grasp things and my hand locks up. So she wanted to do a full work up, but now I'm nervous.


 Have they checked your electrolytes? Being low on calcium, magnesium, potassium can cause these symptoms. I would not get upset, just remember to call tomorrow.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

sassy's mommy said:


> Have they checked your electrolytes? Being low on calcium, magnesium, potassium can cause these symptoms. I would not get upset, just remember to call tomorrow.


I haven't. Do they do that with a blood test? I'll have to ask. I gave up calling, if it serious enough they will call back. I have my appointment September 3. I'll ask next time I go. Thanks:thumbsup: I know I need to calm down but it's so much stuff Going on with me over years and it's getting worse. My next appointment I have to go in for a thyroid ultrasound because 3 years ago they found a nodule on my thyroid. Where it was located they couldn't do a biopsy. Now I have a new lump that I can actually feel but it's not on my thyroid, it's on the side of my neck. I was suppose to go in 1 a year for an ultrasound on my thyroid but my daughter had a severe asthma attack. Ever since then she was in and out of hospitals and icu until they had her on the right medication. I just started going back to finish what i started years ago to get to the bottom of all these problems. All this stuff going on, it freaks me out. I been taking everyone's advice to try and not freak out unless the doctors give me a reason to, lol.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahag said:


> I haven't. Do they do that with a blood test? I'll have to ask. I gave up calling, if it serious enough they will call back. I have my appointment September 3. I'll ask next time I go. Thanks:thumbsup: I know I need to calm down but it's so much stuff Going on with me over years and it's getting worse. My next appointment I have to go in for a thyroid ultrasound because 3 years ago they found a nodule on my thyroid. Where it was located they couldn't do a biopsy. Now I have a new lump that I can actually feel but it's not on my thyroid, it's on the side of my neck. I was suppose to go in 1 a year for an ultrasound on my thyroid but my daughter had a severe asthma attack. Ever since then she was in and out of hospitals and icu until they had her on the right medication. I just started going back to finish what i started years ago to get to the bottom of all these problems. All this stuff going on, it freaks me out. I been taking everyone's advice to try and not freak out unless the doctors give me a reason to, lol.


They check the electrolytes with blood tests. If you have problems with your thyroid or parathyroid they have probably checked all of you endocrine system.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I was suppose to get on medication for hypothyroidism years ago. Even though they said I was on the low side of the normal range, it could still be enough to cause these problems. I just quit going before starting medication and further testing. Now I know I need to get my health in check if I want to care for my kids. I'm just stubborn, but I'm sticking with the doc this time!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> My doc always call lab results to me. I wouldn't fret until you have something to fret about!


same here.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Our vet always makes time to call us also. Hopefully calls is just routine for your vet!


:HistericalSmiley:Hedy this is about her not about the dogs :HistericalSmiley:


----------

